

LispWorks: Advanced Lisp Programming Environment - earle
http://www.lispworks.com/news/news24.html

======
vai
What are people's thoughts about using LispWorks, how does it compare to
Emacs/Slime?

~~~
pchristensen
A friend of mine swears by Lispworks for its fast, easy, flawlessly multi-
platform GUI builder. He says he loves the idea of the open source CLs but
could never give up that GUI builder. He also says the price and license is
better than Allegro's.

